# Sweet potato fries always soggy?



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi guys,

My SP fries always come out soggy. Any tips to get them crispy?

I chop, bit of salt and pepper, with some evoo, 20 mins at 230 degrees, turn and do for another 15?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Dry them with a clean tea towel before you put the oil on and also make sure they're well spaced out on the baking tray.


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

try just doing them for a lot longer in the oven. do mine at like 180-200 but they're often in there for an hour...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

ncedmonds said:


> try just doing them for a lot longer in the oven. do mine at like 180-200 but they're often in there for an hour...


Should only take about 25 mins if you dry them off first. Depends how thick you're cutting them though I suppose.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

go to the chippy, and just eat cleaner the rest of the day  swings and roundabout :thumb:


----------



## mojo-jojo (Jul 8, 2012)

i could eat a plate of them right now


----------



## ebasiuk1 (Jul 22, 2009)

less oil spray with that 50 cal stuff, managed to get them fairly crispy, also high heat


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Should only take about 25 mins if you dry them off first. Depends how thick you're cutting them though I suppose.


nice and thick 

i also like all my roasted veg really really crispy so I guess that plays a part too


----------



## MJS87 (Apr 3, 2013)

Thick is always best, I use the tea towel method and it works a treat


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

Kitchen towel them first then put them on a high heat.

Taking them out half way through cooking, turn them over, kitchen towel them again and then back in the oven even higher.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Cut into wedges with the skin on. Par boil for 10 mins first

Try baking with rapeseed oil instead of evoo. Delicious.


----------



## todski (Jan 29, 2012)

sure i read about putting them in a bag with corn flour this drys them out so they go crispy


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Part boil them (Litrally 5/6 mins). Drain. Leave in freezer for about 30 mins on some Kitchen roll. Put salt on (Draws out the mositure) coat with EVOO, make sure you coat the lot. Space them out too. Oven bake at 200 for about 30 mins, just keep checking.


----------

